# Cmiphs, llc



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this company or the guy named Matt? He seems pretty conceited and not very honest. Can anyone help me out so we don't take the chance of him not paying us?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to CT :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

What type of company is it and what is your trade...? If Matt seems dishonest then why would you want to deal with him??


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to CT and follow your gut with Matt


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

It is CMI/PHS LLC and it is a property preservation company based out of WV. In this type of work, you never know who is going to be legit and who is using you and then not paying.l


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

If he seems dishonest - why would you consider doing business with him?

Welcome to CT - Good intro  I do not know of company or Matt.

Sorry Angus - The Dog was being nice - I just gotta ask what comes to mind on this one :whistling


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Basically just wondering if it's a good company or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> If he seems dishonest - why would you consider doing business with him?
> 
> Welcome to CT - Good intro  I do not know of company or Matt.
> 
> Sorry Angus - The Dog was being nice - I just gotta ask what comes to mind on this one :whistling


Hey, I'm nice 96% of the time... :wallbash::blink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Ellie,
We have a Property Preservation forum so maybe you can find out about this company or seek out others offering similar opportunities. Please don't double post and in the meantime, fill out your profile... Enjoy!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Tech Dawg said:


> Hey, I'm nice 96% of the time... :wallbash::blink:


I assume if half of us are nice... the other half can ask legit questions and tell it like it is :whistling


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I assume if half of us are nice... the other half can ask legit questions and tell it like it is :whistling


:laughing:5


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

There WAS a thread for CMIPHSLLC and I was going to post it for you.

Unfortunately, the mods must have the thread closed down and I cannot even open the link.

Search cmi-phs and you'll find it and, even though you may not be able to open it, you'll be able to read the first couple lines of each comment.

From what I recall, the reviews on this company were less than flattering and a major argument ensued between the vendors and one of the principals of this company. I don't recall all the details but it could be why we can't open the topic.

Good luck.

Linda


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The owner signed up with 3 of his alter egos.

Linda called me a brat. :001_tongue::boxing::biggrin:

I said the guy and his alter egos were way beyond FOS.

The mods shut it down.

Thats the cliff notes.


RUUUUUUUUUUUUUN far away from this company.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

That's what I thought. This guy is a pretty fast talker though.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Linda called me a brat. :001_tongue::boxing::biggrin:


lol. :laughing: P~~~~

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

ellie said:


> basically just wondering if it's a good company or not.


simply no


----------

